# Topics > Agriculture >  Robot Agricole ANATIS, Carre, Saint-Martin-des-Noyers, France

## Airicist

Developer - Carre

----------


## Airicist

Robot Agricole ANATIS
February 18, 2015




> ANATIS the new hoeing Robot from Carre and Naio technologies, SIMA Award 2015.
> The robot of environment friendly agriculture, Agriculture robot 100% autonomous which mechanical weed and give to farmers some data clear and accurate to take the good decision at the correct moment.

----------


## Airicist

The first co-bot for mechanical weeding!

Published on Sep 9, 2019




> ANATIS is an agricultural connected co-bot.
> ANATIS assists the farmer in his everyday life, achieving in complete autonomy the maintenance of crops by hoeing and by providing
> decision support in the monitoring of crops by acquisition and processing of key indicators. At the end of its passage, ANATIS issues a plot
> report synthesizing a set of data to allow the farmer better anticipation and management in his daily life. This robot can be connected to a
> smartphone or a tablet.

----------

